# Advice for a beginner planted tank?



## RabidAliver (Sep 11, 2012)

I was interested in changing out the decorations in one of my boys' tanks with live plants lately, but I know nothing of what they really NEED as far as plants go. So I have a few questions:

Is a 3 gallon tank even enough to put all live plants in?
Is an artificial sand substrate able to sustain live plants? Or do I need to get some kind of soil?
Will LED lights provide enough light to keep the plants alive?
Are there any other things (like rocks, driftwood, etc.) That need to go into a planted tank?
What are good plants for beginners?

I'm completely new at this and never actually have had a planted tank at all, so any advice and information helps!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A three-gallon can be planted; you just need to make sure you buy plants that won't get too tall. My plants did not do well with LED lights but others may be able to tell you which plants will.

Sand is a good substrate. Whether artificial sand will work depends on what you mean by artificial sand.


----------



## RabidAliver (Sep 11, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> A three-gallon can be planted; you just need to make sure you buy plants that won't get too tall. My plants did not do well with LED lights but others may be able to tell you which plants will.
> 
> Sand is a good substrate. Whether artificial sand will work depends on what you mean by artificial sand.


By artificial sand, I mean it's not rock at all or even real dirt. I think the bag said it was some sort of plastic-like material =/ but I dunno at all what type of "plastic" the bag said it was, if I had to take a guess purely from memory I would say it said...silicone, maybe? It began with an "s". All I know is that it's fish-safe, because back then I wasn't planning for planted tanks ^^; 

This is brought on by my poor boy tearing his tail on even silk plants somehow...and I heard plants help with other things too. I wanted to take a gamble at a planted tank because I also love how they look


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Then it should work. Figure out what plants can grow with LED lights, which plants won't outgrow the aquarium and you're good to go. 

Decorations, driftwood, etc. are up to what you like. I like Banana plants, Anubus (could have spelled it wrong), mosses and small swords (not Amazon swords...they get huge).

Planted tanks are great; it's so satisfying to watch the plants grow and your Betta swimming in and out and all around them.


----------



## RabidAliver (Sep 11, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Then it should work. Figure out what plants can grow with LED lights, which plants won't outgrow the aquarium and you're good to go.
> 
> Decorations, driftwood, etc. are up to what you like. I like Banana plants, Anubus (could have spelled it wrong), mosses and small swords (not Amazon swords...they get huge).
> 
> Planted tanks are great; it's so satisfying to watch the plants grow and your Betta swimming in and out and all around them.


Alright, thank you  The tank's also in the path of indirect sunlight too if that would help out with the growth at all, a lot of light comes in during the morning.
Is there anything else I should know before going out and getting these plants?


----------



## RabidAliver (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, I got two different Anubius plants and a Java fern. Let's see how well this experiment will turn out


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Then it should work. Figure out what plants can grow with LED lights, which plants won't outgrow the aquarium and you're good to go.
> 
> Decorations, driftwood, etc. are up to what you like. I like Banana plants, Anubus (could have spelled it wrong), mosses and small swords (not Amazon swords...they get huge).
> 
> Planted tanks are great; it's so satisfying to watch the plants grow and your Betta swimming in and out and all around them.


I'd recommend Anubia Nana. Regular Anubias get large.


----------



## RabidAliver (Sep 11, 2012)

lilyth88 said:


> I'd recommend Anubia Nana. Regular Anubias get large.


I actually piced up two of those today  What I'm hoping is that the java fern won't overgrow though and steal light from the Anubia.


----------



## redcharizard (Jun 5, 2013)

this is relative to my interest i wanna pick up the cool factor of my tank im rather dissapointed


----------



## RabidAliver (Sep 11, 2012)

One of my anubias plants is growing what looks like algae on its roots...is this normal? D:


----------



## futurevet (Mar 15, 2013)

My betta tore his fins on his plastic plants too, so I was thinking about doing a planted tank and not even test out the silk ones! I will keep an eye on this thread, hopefully we get more great advice!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Plants need light in the correct spectrum, and food. They can get some of that light from sun. There are LEDs that work spectacularly for plants, and ones that don't have enough/too much power. CFLs also work. I have four different lights, 3 LEDs and one CFL in a swing arm desk lamp. 

The CFL works great (6700k bulb), one of the LEDs is amazing, one is too much light, and one is too little. You can figure out your LED just by observing your plant growth, and adjust if necessary.

Plants get some food from fish food and poop. Usually, in a well maintained tank with a single Betta, that isn't enough. So, you need either root tabs (for root feeders), or fertilizers you add to the water (for water column feeders). Anubias and java fern are water column feeders (no roots below the soil). Swords are heavy root feeders (lots of roots in the soil). 

Depending on what plants you end up with, you will need root tabs and/or liquid fertilizers. 

Don't run your light a billion hours every day. It just creates algae. People frequently do a split with lighting to try and control algae. Say, four hours on, two hours off, four hours on. You can use a light timer for this. Algae tends to be a symptom of imbalance, so be patient when you see it and just try to figure out how to get the system back in balance. 

It's a really fun hobby, so enjoy it! Fish loooooove real plants, and they look so great.


----------

